# $11K for a used pickup - What to buy?



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Pictures as promised!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sheetrock26 said:


> Tacomas are manufactured in Indiana with most parts being made in America and Canada.


I almost fell off my chair. Isn't Canada still in America?


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice floor mats....


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Florcraft said:


> Nice floor mats....


Yea, I was waiting for a comment on that. I haven't had a chance to change them yet.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Nathan said:


> ...haven't had a chance to change them yet.


These are the bomb. Never screw up the factory carpet again. The tray shape keeps liquids (melted snow and mud) from running all over the place.










Husky Liners by Winfield Consumer Products.


----------



## Sheetrock26 (Dec 25, 2004)

Ohhhh excuse me.....US. Don't fall off your rocker mdspunk.

Nice pics Nathan.
I've got to get me some of those husky floor mats.


----------



## GMW (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice truck. Does it have the V6 or the 4 cyl.? What kind of mileage are you getting? With gas prices, I was thinking of down sizing and if it is worth it. THanks.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Nice truck nathan. I just got a new work van. No pics posted cause it's nothing special to look at but mechanically it's a horse. 

Pipe I need to get me a few of those floor matts for all my vans. 

GMW I've always said just like tools there is the right truck for the job. Before you downsize determine if by doing so will you be handicapping yourself. What I mean is, for an estimator buying the smallest truck possible is just fine. Infact I'm not convinced an estimator even needs a truck. If you are hauling plywood to and from job sites each and every day, you might consider sticking with a full sized truck instead of the mini pickups.

I used to own a Nissan Frontier and though I do forget the actual mileages it acheived I do remember gas wasn't ever a concern. I was strictly an estimator at that phase of my career so I didn't need anything big. Now I drive a Chevy Astro, which is perfectly suited for what I do.


----------



## GMW (Apr 27, 2005)

I agree with you Grumpy. I probably won't get rid of my truck. I am just getting fed up with gas prices. I don't think a Toyota will get that much better than my Dakota, at least not enought to off set the inconvience. Right now my truck has a full over the cab rack and tool box. It is perfect for what I do which is mostly decks and general repair needing ladders. I am actually doing this work on the side right now and I guess I could drive my wife's Civic to my other job as much as possible to save on gas. Also Nathan's truck just looks nice, mine is full of dents from errant boards and dash is covered in saw dust. On the other hand, 6stringmason's is nice too! :cheesygri


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

GMW said:


> Nice truck. Does it have the V6 or the 4 cyl.? What kind of mileage are you getting? With gas prices, I was thinking of down sizing and if it is worth it. THanks.


Its a little 4 cyl.

I'm getting about 18 city and 25 hwy. But my "city" driving is a lot of sitting in a running car in front of houses. I'm not sure what the actual would be.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I keep my truck because I still work every day, it's my exersise and what I do best, not an office jocky.
With fuel prices the way that they are, the spare Corolla is getting a work out. BTW, There is no way that I fit into a Corolla. It's an '03 and built for midgets or 'tiny people' or whatever they call themselves today.


----------



## Niner (Mar 16, 2005)

Vertically challenged, Teetorbilt.


----------

